# IUI Virgin ;o)



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so glad I have found this site!!  

This is my first time, I have gone through all investigatory proceedures and transpires that Hubby has morphology & motility problems. Previous tests indicated as low as 1%, but surprisingly ramped up to 41% in the past 3 months. 
I am due to start the scans for the IUI between Monday and Wednesday next week dependant on cycle, and no matter how much info is given to me, I still am nervous about the whole process. We have been trying for a number of years and just hoped it would work naturally but c'est la vie. Anything from yoga, locking ourselves away for a weekend in a hotel in Hong Kong spending it in bed and standing on ones head have proved that at least I have a sense of humour with the whole situation. 
At least there are options out there thankfully.

Although our consultant said we could try either IUI. IVF or IVF and ICSI, it was totally our choice, he suggested up to 3 attempts at IUI. I have read such conflicting info on success/  failures with IUI and poor morphology, but never the less, have decided that I will give it a go, and send out positive vibes in the hope that it works, and if not, then I will have to start again. We decided to go privately IUI for 2 attempts and see how we get on. 

It's so nice to know there is a forum for support here. I don't feel so alone now. 
TTx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello!

Just wanted to welcome you to the IUI board & wish you lots of luck with your treatment!



Minkey x


----------



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you very much. everyone seems so lovely. 

Am going to have a scoot around the site. Look forward to chatting again
TTx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Tillytoots

Just wanted to say Hi and welcome you.  We also went for private treatment and although we were initially advised to go straight down the IVF route we decided on 3 medicated IUI's first.  We were incredibly lucky and got a BFP on the first attempt.  

Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment and keep those positive vibes going I honestly believe it helps.

Jane xxx


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

hey hun i would just like to wish u all the luck in the world i never thought in a million years iui would work for me but i concieved first time and now im 18 weeks. good luck chick love martine xxxxxxxx


----------



## lindap (Mar 11, 2007)

hi guys,
i am new to this site, i have been reading through some of the topics and already feel as though i have received so much more info than i have recieved from the hospital. 
me and my dh have been ttc for 3 years now but nothing we have been referred to infertility specialist at hairmyres just waiting on all the results to confirm previous tests but they have also told us that they can only offer us iui treatment on nhs as i already have children from previous relationship.
so i was just looking for some info with regards to the next steps or if anyone has been treated at this hospital before.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hiya! and welcome.

I am currently new to IUI as well there are lots of us out there! I just wanted to wish you good luck      

Emma xx


----------



## lindap (Mar 11, 2007)

hi emma,

wish you all the best with your iui treatment hopefully we`ll catch up soon


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Tilly

I'm having my first go at IUI also, hopefully in April.  Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with yours!

Clara x


----------

